# siemese algae eater (SAE)....



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

so i was considering putting one or two SAEs in my planted aquarium even though i cherry banded and algae eating shrimp. should be okay right?


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

65g aquarium...has a good amount of brown hair algae


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I am unsure if that combo would work. I have read that they will eat anything that will fit in there mouth. So if your shrimp were expensive then I dont know if I would risk it. BUT, its totally up to you if you want to try it. Some people have had them together with no problem. I have also read that they seem to leave your shrimp alone if keeped in a bigger group, so maybe 3 or so. If you have a QT tank then you could stick the SAEs in there and get a couple ghost shimp and test it out. If they bug those shrimp at least they would be cheap shrimp!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure any fish will eat any shrimp it can fit into its mouth... not just SAEs.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

vancat said:


> I'm pretty sure any fish will eat any shrimp it can fit into its mouth... not just SAEs.


I agree, thats why I said you can test it first (if you want).


----------



## isellcars (May 16, 2012)

I have 2 true SAE in a tank that has red cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp, Amano shrimp, bamboo and vampire shrimp. They leave all of them alone. The only time anything happens is when the RCS have babies.....then the ones that try to swim away from the java moss to soon become dinner.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya if the fishes mouth is big enough it will eat the shrimps.


----------

